# Tandem



## simon.r (3 Apr 2012)

Bit of a long shot, but does anyone have a tandem they want to sell?

I do appreciate that you get what you pay for, but my budget won't stretch to much over £300. I'll happily consider one that needs a bit of TLC and the odd component replacing as long as it's basically sound. I'll also happily consider a 'tandem shaped object' if the price is right!

The only definite requirements are:

It needs to fit a pilot of 6'2" and a stoker of 5'10" (though the stoker isn't a regular cyclist and insists on riding her bike with the saddle about a foot lower than it should be, so the rear seat tube could be quite small)

It needs to be located within about 50 miles of Nottingham if I need to collect it from you.

Please post here or email me - simonrobinsATgmailDOTcom

Thanks


----------



## rollinstok (3 Apr 2012)

Check on ebay, there is a seller in Morecambe called Furniture Matters ( a registered charity ) and they often have old cheap tandems listed


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2012)

A couple on eBay near-ish:

£300 and in Nottingham: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ammaco-Tandem-Bike-/290693024232?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43aea789e8

Near me: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Double-Edge-Tandem-/190661832736?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2c6454b020

Near you: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Tandem-/130674856144?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1e6cd410d0

Oldie; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-R...0855340991?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a1bd17fbf


----------



## simon.r (3 Apr 2012)

Thanks, I've been looking at ebay for a couple of weeks, but the ones I'm interested in are always too far away or seem to go for what I consider to be too much, though they're obviously worth what someone will pay for them!

The Ammaco _starts_ at £300 and I suspect it will go for more - perhaps the, ahem, unusual angles that the cranks are at will impact on the price?!

While I don't want to be too fussy I'm also not desperate to buy. I'd prefer a modern-ish bike with flat bars and bar mounted shifters (I've no experience of down-tube shifters and don't fancy learning on a tandem). They can be bought new for <£500.

I also think it's probably the worst time of year to buy a cheap tandem, I may end up waiting 'til autumn.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2012)

we use a Raleigh venture + 2 only paid £250 and well worth a look at if you see one .

a lot will depend if you want an older racing style or a newer mtb style


----------



## polainm (8 Apr 2012)

It's a kiddyback, but wife can use it who is 5' 5". See eBay listing 140736915343.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Apr 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Check on ebay, there is a seller in Morecambe called Furniture Matters ( a registered charity ) and they often have old cheap tandems listed


I was just curious and wanted to find them myself, here you go http://donations.ebay.co.uk/charity/charity.jsp?NP_ID=14653&categoryId=11700

Got nothing at the moment but maybe a good one to whack in your favourites


----------



## rollinstok (8 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I was just curious and wanted to find them myself, here you go http://donations.ebay.co.uk/charity/charity.jsp?NP_ID=14653&categoryId=11700
> 
> Got nothing at the moment but maybe a good one to whack in your favourites


 
thats the one smokeysmoo.. I'm sorry about not providing a link
about 2 weeks ago they had perhaps 20 bikes listed.. a tandem, grocers bike, trikes, even a rickshaw type thingy
most need some work, anything from a little tlc to a full restoration, great for someone who knows what they are doing and like a project


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Apr 2012)

No probs, struggled to find them on fleabay tbh, but they couldn't hide on Google 
Definitely a keeper in my favourites, cheers


----------



## simon.r (8 Apr 2012)

Thanks all, we took the plunge yesterday and bought an Ammaco Twosome (new) for a penny under £300.

We took it out yesterday for a short, 3 or 4 mile, ride. Initial impressions are that it's basic but is going to be good enough for what we want.

I need to replace the front seatpost as I'm not happy with the amount it's inserted into the frame, get some gizmos to enable me to attach a couple of bottle cages to the frame and change the awful saddle (my Brooks bum doesn't like the sofa-like own brand saddle!), but apart from that it will be staying as it is in the short term.

Longer term the gearing may need looking at. There's no speedo fitted so I can't be certain, but I think we were spinning out at about 25mph.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2012)

go and enjoy it


----------

